# iPhone 5 w/ Mylink



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Works great!!!! 

I use Pandora & Spotify with Mylink.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! Just wondering, because today I drove my parents' 2013 Camry with Entune and I couldn't connect wirelessly, I had to have it plugged in the whole time. It's the little things like that bothered me.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm really impressed with the performance of the MyLink, had my phone synced and playing music in minuets.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

signed...

my iPhone 5 works great with the MyLink on my 2013 LTZ.

My only complaint is Siri doesn't work yet. I hope when they come out with an update to make Siri useable that it will work on my 2013 MyLink.


----------



## Darkhoust (Jan 24, 2011)

iPhone 5 works mostly well for me too. I run 3 apps on my phone and it sometimes has trouble switching between all 3 apps on my iphone (iPod, Pandora, and Mog).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Works great MyLink with I phone 5 no problems at all.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

bornchevy said:


> signed...
> 
> my iPhone 5 works great with the MyLink on my 2013 LTZ.
> 
> My only complaint is Siri doesn't work yet. I hope when they come out with an update to make Siri useable that it will work on my 2013 MyLink.


It works with my wifes 5 and Siri, I think you have to push the talk button twice, or there is a comman you give... I will try to find the instructions on it. I want to say she told me you can push the button on the phone like normal to get it working also.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

APCruze said:


> It works with my wifes 5 and Siri, I think you have to push the talk button twice, or there is a comman you give... I will try to find the instructions on it. I want to say she told me you can push the button on the phone like normal to get it working also.


cool. i'll check into it as well. if you find something let me know please.


----------



## 10488 (Apr 16, 2013)

Love MyLink with my iPhone 5. Siri apparently work using voice commands but i have not tried it.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Y'all - not trying to thread jack here...I also have an iPhone 5 and MyLink. So far it works great for Pandora and iPod. Very cool integration. One thing I did notice is when I am in the car I don't hear any notifications. For example, I will be listening to XM and I'll get a text message (No, the phone is not on vibrate). Screen lights up but no sound. I presume the audio notification is being sent to the radio via bluetooth streaming but since I'm listening to XM I dont hear it. Anyone else have this issue? And yes, SIRI works with my link, you can hold the home button on the ohone to activate per normal or you can press the talk button then say "bluetooth" after you hear bluetooth ready say "voice" and that will activate SIRI


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I did notice the other day it not playing my text message alerts, but figured it was because my wife was in the vehicle and hers was linked as primary device and mine as secondary. Let us know if you find an answer.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually I did figure it out...and its not a fun one. Basically iOS sees that MyLink is A2DP capable and therefore sends all audio through that channel. The only way you hear it if you are actively listening to Bluetooth streaming. There is a work around but you have to do it every time you get in the car. After it pairs, go into the iPod or double tap the home button to pull up the application switcher. In the iPod look for the airplay icon then you can choose the source. From the application switcher, slide twice to the right to get to airplay and choose the source. I happen to have my phone jailbroke so I found a tweak where I can configure the A2DP to off yet leave hands free on. We'll see how well that works. Until iOS changes this appears to be how it will work.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

danimal said:


> I happen to have my phone jailbroke so I found a tweak where I can configure the A2DP to off yet leave hands free on. We'll see how well that works. Until iOS changes this appears to be how it will work.


Which tweak is this? I'd like to try it since I have the same problem.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

bornchevy said:


> Which tweak is this? I'd like to try it since I have the same problem.


Bluetooth Profile Selector (in the BigBoss Repo) - don't know if it will work, but I'll try it out after work. If you try before me, let me know.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

danimal said:


> I actually I did figure it out...and its not a fun one. Basically iOS sees that MyLink is A2DP capable and therefore sends all audio through that channel. The only way you hear it if you are actively listening to Bluetooth streaming. There is a work around but you have to do it every time you get in the car. After it pairs, go into the iPod or double tap the home button to pull up the application switcher. In the iPod look for the airplay icon then you can choose the source. From the application switcher, slide twice to the right to get to airplay and choose the source. I happen to have my phone jailbroke so I found a tweak where I can configure the A2DP to off yet leave hands free on. We'll see how well that works. Until iOS changes this appears to be how it will work.


that is good to know, my work around has just been facing the phone in a position that I can see the flash alert go off but I'm not in the car often, I will let my wife know(she drives the car 90% of the time) why its doing it, so she knows


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

danimal said:


> Bluetooth Profile Selector (in the BigBoss Repo) - don't know if it will work, but I'll try it out after work. If you try before me, let me know.


Bluetooth profile selector didnt work - downloaded Bluetooth Services Manager; Kind of worked, I need more time to mess with it. I got a text alert but I don't think hands free was working. I'll see what else I can figure out.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

danimal said:


> Bluetooth profile selector didnt work - downloaded Bluetooth Services Manager; Kind of worked, I need more time to mess with it. I got a text alert but I don't think hands free was working. I'll see what else I can figure out.


Thanks for the report. I was in meetings all day yesterday and didn't get a chance to try any of it. Let us know if you find anything that works.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

bornchevy said:


> Thanks for the report. I was in meetings all day yesterday and didn't get a chance to try any of it. Let us know if you find anything that works.


Tried Bluetooth services manager last night and that didnt really work either. It seems like the best option is to change the source through the airplay icon, either from the iPod or application switcher. I did notice last night that once you start listening to the iPod, change the source to say XM, then come back, it doesnt like to keep playing. The scroll bar shows its playing, but pausing and playing does not bring the audio back :-( Maybe there is a software update for MyLink anyone have details on that?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

danimal said:


> Tried Bluetooth services manager last night and that didnt really work either. It seems like the best option is to change the source through the airplay icon, either from the iPod or application switcher. I did notice last night that once you start listening to the iPod, change the source to say XM, then come back, it doesnt like to keep playing. The scroll bar shows its playing, but pausing and playing does not bring the audio back :-( Maybe there is a software update for MyLink anyone have details on that?



Hi danimal,

Our Infotainment support may be able to help with this question. Give them a call at 855-478-7767. Hope this helps

Crystal L- GM Customer Care


----------

